# Cost effient suit idea.



## Lyxen (Oct 8, 2010)

Alright this is my idea. MY IDEA. you can try if you like though. 

Start out with a 3d model of your actual size. aka 3d furry avatar enlarged.

Export to Pepkura Designer.


Print cut and paste all *Papercraft *together. Separate parts, head, paws, if desired.

Follow youtube instructions on casting Papercraft into plastic or fiberglass. 

DONE a full suit made from a 3d model.

final suit would be made of paper/, fiberglass and or plastic.

How to cast demo. find more vids on your own or PM me 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1WeaZzg6zw&feature=related


----------



## Jesie (Oct 8, 2010)

That sounds like an awful ideal. And not cost effective at all.

In fact it sounds quite expensive, what in gods green earth are you talking about?

Hot, Sharp, Blocky, expensive, and LOL FUCKING HARD TO DO.



_Enjoy your durpsuit._


----------



## Icky (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm not exactly sure what "effient" means, but it must be pretty awful because this is a horrible idea


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 8, 2010)

How is papercraft bad  numbnuts. It would be 10x cheaper than buying all that foam and traditional way.....


----------



## Jesie (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh yeah, all that paper you would need would be REALLY CHEAP. And that plaster/resin for casting! Because we all know how cheap that stuff is! And how soft and pleasant on the skin it is! Also how simple it is to cast without it being full of pock marks and bubbles!

*None of the things I just told you are true.*

Again I ask, _What The Fuck Are You Thinking?_


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 8, 2010)

in fact its almost free minus cardstock, glue and fiberglass resin which is only like $20.  Maybe you should learn to read instead of putting that stick in your butt. LMAO


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 8, 2010)

well this thread is done with me im out


----------



## Jesie (Oct 8, 2010)

Maybe you should learn how to make a proper suit before you post batshit insane ideals on how one should be done.

OH LAWLDY. TRP? WERE ARE YOU WHEN WE NEED YOU?


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 8, 2010)

hug me im a fiberglass animal... hahahaha


----------



## FancySkunk (Oct 8, 2010)

I hate to say it, but I'm going to need to pass this idea on to a friend of mine. He's really into papercraft, and he was toying with the idea of having a papercraft fox fursona (as in the character would essentially be a living papercraft).

Outside of that one oddball instance, I really can't see this working too well. But hey, *prove us wrong, Lyxen.*


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 8, 2010)

hey FANCYSKuNK that's great. My idea i think would work for a nice partial. hands head or even a mask. I was originally going to try using 3d pokemon models to export but I can't get that to work. If your friend can pull it off be sure to send me a picture


----------



## Aden (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd think it would be unpleasant to hug what is essentially a suit of plastic armor covered in paper


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 8, 2010)

Okay let me clarify. Papercraft "cardstock model" is the skeleton. Plastic or fiberglass is then used to strengthen.


----------



## Jesie (Oct 8, 2010)

It don't matter what the inside of it's made out if, It's covered in hard plastic resin which is likely sharp and dangerous.

Let's not also mention the fact it will be VERY HOT to wear. Also, VERY PAINFUL, AS YOUR DUMB ASS IS WEARING SHARP PLASTIC.


----------



## Icky (Oct 8, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> How is papercraft bad  numbnuts. It would be 10x cheaper than buying all that foam and traditional way.....


 
And since when does cheaper = better?

Normally when you're talking about materials, the exact opposite is the case.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 8, 2010)

Icky said:


> And since when does cheaper = better?
> 
> Normally when you're talking about materials, the exact opposite is the case.


 
This. there's tips to make it cheaper, but that doesn't involve fur or whatever most of the time.


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 8, 2010)

when did i say it was better. it's a new revolution in furry attire, which in a since can make it better lol


----------



## Jesie (Oct 8, 2010)

It's "in a sense" For the love of god.

And history has thought us Something new is not always great.


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 8, 2010)

Jesie said:


> It's "in a sense" For the love of god.
> 
> And history has thought us Something new is not always great.


 
HAHAH your awesome. 

Well if you ever did any papercraft. it makes everything look like starfox 64. images I have one but no good pics till later.

but Check this full head out. That's wicked.

more pics

dragon head

endless possibilities.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 8, 2010)

Okay here's the thing 1. All those examples are either masks, or very angular creatures. This is important to note. A Mask is not meant to look organic and it doesn't look alive. It also has no reason to move around all that much. Angular things will look fine with these things because they are angular. So papercraft is fine for those things, but note that people in suits aren't looking to be like n64 graphics. they want to be something organic, which means more round than angular. This is particularly true for anyone with a toony suit. Also it would work for a mask on the head, not hands and feet which need to be able to move. 
2. Fursuits are made to last. This is why you should not be using cheap building materials. High quality fur will last you for years, paper will not. If god forbid someone spills something on fur or cloth, you can wash it. If they do that with paper, you're fucked. suiting involves a lot of bodily fluids, breathe on a mask, sweat in the suit. It's not pretty and it's not something that can be avoided. This is fine for fur and cloth, they are washable. Paper will only collect, mold, and be all sorts of disgusting. 

Yes you can use this for something neat as a one time use, but if you're going to do that why bother with the 3d modelling and make something from cardboard or something, that has a higher chance of lasting the night at least.


----------



## Bir (Oct 8, 2010)

Most people want to have fluffy, cuddly fursuits. Something to hug.

I can see this working for a... shark, _maybe_.

And even if people wanted to have angular boxy shaped fursuits, they're going to quickly realize that it's unsafe, uncomfortable, and "cheaply" made. 

I'd also like to point out that most people who would be into furries are, what Fay V said, into organic shapes and such. No straight lines occur in nature.


----------



## Foxfairy (Oct 8, 2010)

Imma let you finish, but this is a terrible idea. The resin releases toxic fumes and becomes hot when it's first mixed, which will be painful and dangerous. It would also be sharp and brittle when finished; and the paper would quickly degrade with exposure to water(from sweat). If you want to make a suit based on papercraft, it might be a better idea to substitute "foamies" or "fun foam" for the paper and go that route. You could also use plastic canvas and cover it with foamies or fabric. Either way, BAD IDEA


----------



## Deo (Oct 8, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> Alright this is my idea. MY IDEA. you can try if you like though.
> 
> Start out with a 3d model of your actual size. aka 3d furry avatar enlarged.
> 
> ...


 
*I'm sorry but YOUR IDEA (C) YOU is terrible.* Making a suit out of plastic would mean you couldn't move, and making it out of fiberglass would mean you would be inhaling, rubbing yourself in, and puttin in your eyes microscopic shards of glass.
Both materials pose a great threat to *kill you* if you wrap yourself in them.

The process yo listed is far more complicated than JUST MAKING THE FURSUIT. 

1. You'd have to make an exact 3D model of your body on a computer. Ever used a CAD program? They suck ass and making anything exact to a real object person would be damn near impossible. The way they do this in movies is they have a sculptor make a sculpture and put it in a giant scanner that records the details of the surface and logs it into a CAD. However, if you're going to sculpt it anyways, JUST SCULPT IT.

2. Papercraft is hard too. JESUS have you tried any of these techniques you're claiming? And papercrafting a fursuit? Yeah, no. Falls apar, rips, rots, etc. Not even for a pattern. Yet another unnescary step in an overexagerrated overcomplicated idea.

3. Now I've had experience in working with plastics and fiberglass through mold texhniques. This is difficult, health hazardous, time consuming work. You'd also need somebody to mentor you if you wanted to do it right. I've spent years learning from journey men mold makers and I'm still effing new at mold making and casting. It's not LOL I CAN DO EET. No. No. No.

*4. PAPER, PLASTIC, AND FIBERGLASS ARE THE WORST POSSIBLE THINGS TO BE MISUSED AS FURSUIT MATERIALS.*
*>>PAPER ROTS, IT GATHERS AND ABSORBS SWEAT. YOU WILL NEVER BE ABLE TO WASH YOUR FURSUIT. EVER. YOU WILL SMELL LIKE SWEAT SOAKED ROTTING PAPER.*
*>>PLASTIC WILL NOT ALLOW YOU TO MOVE. IT TRAPS MORE HEAT. WHEN YOU OVERHEAT IT'S HARDER AND TAKES LONGER TO GET OUT OF A PLASTIC BASED COSTUME. YOU CAN DIE OF HEAT STROKE. EVEN IF YOU DON'T/DO DIE THE PARAMEDICS WILL CUT UP YOUR SUIT TO GET YOU OUT. *
*>>FIBERGLASS HAS ALL THE HORRORS OF PLASTIC COUPLED WITH TOXIC FUMES IN THE CURING PROCESS, SHARP EDGES OF PAIN, AND FLAKES OF GLASS THAT CAN CAUSE YOU TO BLIND, SUFFER LUNG DISEASES, AND POSSIBLY CAUSE CANCER WHEN INHALED. TRY HUGGING A CHILD IN THAT AND EXPLAIN WHY THEY CRY FROM YOUR RAZORBLADE HUGS.*



Lyxen said:


> it's a new revolution in furry attire, which in a since can make it better lol


 
IT'S NOT A "NEW REVOLUTION". IT'S A TERRIBLE IDEA THAT NEEDS TO BURN. IT'S NOT BETTER. IT'S_ INFINETELY WORSE_. SUCK IT UP. YOUR IDEA SUCKS, IT IS REJECTED, ACCEPT THAT SOME MATERIALS ARE NOT MEANT TO BE MADE INTO FURSUITS, AND MOVE ON. MOVE ON DAMNIT. WE'RE TRYING TO HELP YOU. GOD IF YOU DO THIS YOU COULD DIE! DO YOU KNOW HOW MANY PEOPLE DIE EACH YEAR FROM HEAT STROKE AND INHALED TOXINS?



OMY GOD WORLD_ WHYYYYYY???????????_
FUCKING FURRIES.
I CANNOT RAEG ENOUGH.
IF SOMEBODY USES THIS IDEA OFF THIS POSTING AND DIES IT WILL BE YOUR FAULT.


----------



## Pine (Oct 8, 2010)

for some reason, you're reminding me of that guy who made the Boomer fursuit out of shredded paper. are you batshit insane like him as well?


----------



## Deo (Oct 8, 2010)

I also agree with Jesie. I think you are a failtroll. To help you in your fail I changed my avatar. ENJOY.


----------



## Furr (Oct 8, 2010)

You know if you are that desperate for a fur suit just soak yourself in glue and roll around in some shredded paper. At least using this method is safer than what your suggesting.


----------



## Willow (Oct 9, 2010)

Making a papercraft suit would be really awesome, if you never planned on wearing it because it would probably tear as soon as you try to get into it. Also, who would be stupid enough to use fiberglass to make a suit? I guess you are.


----------



## Foxfairy (Oct 9, 2010)

Willow said:


> Making a papercraft suit would be really awesome, if you never planned on wearing it because it would probably tear as soon as you try to get into it. Also, who would be stupid enough to use fiberglass to make a suit? I guess you are.


 
well...there are some people who use fiberglass to make head bases AFTER creating an initial sculpt in clay. But those are you know, covered with fur and lined inside so they don't cause death. 

Also, not to mention, there's no chance that the papercraft would last long enough to be covered in fiberglass strips. It would fall apart immediately, the fiberglass would be too heavy and destroy the entire thing.


----------



## Jesie (Oct 9, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> MMMMMAXIMUM RAGE



*orgasmic experience*


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 9, 2010)

Okay someone remind me tomorrow to add "paper craft" as another "Don't do" in the fur-suit materials sticky.
Thread locked, and for OP: Don't come to the S&S with silly ideas like this and pushing them around.

Everyone here has given you a multitude of reasons as to why this material is pretty unworkable when you are doing actual fur-suits. This is right up there with the fail "Lets use spraypaint" to dye fur idea someone tried to push a while back. Or glued seams.

If I seem like an ass, I'm one of those people who like the rest try to get people to differentiate between good idea, and ideas that are potentially dangerous. This is one of those that is up there. Now that is not to say that such things can't be used for costume construction. It's just not fur-suit material per say.

Also very relevant: http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=W95z1DqOIUg&feature=related


----------

